# anybody running gas lamp regime for their lighting



## daftpunk (Dec 10, 2016)

I have a pal who has been on this lighting schedule the past 4-5 months now and from 34 x plants that were vegged on 12 hours on, 5.5 hours off, 1 hour on, 5.5 hours off, until they were massive plants and out of all x 34 only two went into flower after 42 days on this lighting regime, alas both were the same strain, nuba roja and after switching to the flowering GLR schedule these 2 x plants only went another 35 days until they were harvested.
The flowering lighting regime is 6 hours on and 18 hours off, and to date with most over halfway through their flowering cycle he has not noticed any differance in his plants development when compared to conventional lighting and no hermies.
He has only saved massively on his electricity costs.
Btw this photo is about 6 weeks old now.
Daftpunk.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 11, 2016)

Why all the weird hours? Dont look like its working to good for plants that old.


----------



## sopappy (Dec 11, 2016)

WeedHopper said:


> Why all the weird hours? Dont look like its working to good for plants that old.



gas light regime, 
save 50% appeals to me with my shitty yields
check out the first comment re usage patterns
http://cannabisni.com/2101/grow-bigger-and-better-saving-30-50-percent-on-your-energy-cost

plants don't look that great though... I'd like to see harvest shots 
and I've read LEDs feed plant
and what about stretch


----------



## sopappy (Dec 11, 2016)

daftpunk said:


> I have a pal who has been on this lighting schedule the past 4-5 months now and from 34 x plants that were vegged on 12 hours on, 5.5 hours off, 1 hour on, 5.5 hours off, until they were massive plants and out of all x 34 only two went into flower after 42 days on this lighting regime, alas both were the same strain, nuba roja and after switching to the flowering GLR schedule these 2 x plants only went another 35 days until they were harvested.
> The flowering lighting regime is 6 hours on and 18 hours off, and to date with most over halfway through their flowering cycle he has not noticed any differance in his plants development when compared to conventional lighting and no hermies.
> He has only saved massively on his electricity costs.
> Btw this photo is about 6 weeks old now.
> Daftpunk.



out of 34, only 2 went into flower???
what? 32 plants are still vegging on a 12 hour light cycle?
and he noticed ni difference in growth?
hollee! am i confused
wth, man? sunday morning w&b, 
but looks intriguing...
I might try this in veg, thanks for the post!
more pics! 

ostpicsworthless: 

View attachment 12_1_lighting_cycle.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 11, 2016)

I have known people that have tried similar lighting schedules, but never with any success.   I think the bottom line is that you cannot really change the biology of the plant.  There is simply no way that you are going to get the same amount of bud from a plant that has 6 hours of light as one that has 12 hours of light during flowering.  Clarke in his dissertation showed that plants that receive 10 hours of light instead of 12 can produce 50% less bud.  No offense, but if your buddy is seeing the same production, he was doing something wrong.  No offense, but the plants in the pic look kinda sad.

As a side note, I take everything I see on You Tube with a grain of salt.  Some people will go to great lengths to prove they are right....even if they have to falsify results.


----------



## daftpunk (Dec 11, 2016)

You really must be joking, the strains in the photograph are amongst the most rare strains on the planet and also they are all full on sativas ranging from 12-16+ weeks of flowering and the same ones in the photo are only like 1 month into flower and also the two are the back are revegged strains and are near to 6ft high from pot tops, saying my friend was doing something wrong, lol well what can i say when he was in the uk he harvested 55-75oz each month from each 2.4m tent using 3 x 600w hps, and whatever style system he used he always got more or less the same harvest be it 3 x massive plants in dwc - 75oz cured @ 62% stable RH and 18 x smaller plants in 6 litre pots of coco 65oz, that was prime bud not lower down popcorn which to me was not popcorn buds but considered to small for wasting his time trimming on so that went into hash making etc.
So with him being a grower for over 25 years constantly and being meticulous in his approach to growing and the very fact he has seen no differance no stretch, no hermies and tbh reckons they all look spot on i shall ask him for some updated photos as i know he has just harvested some these past few days.
Btw i dont know how long the plants had been grown from seed in the photo i will ask pal.
Daftpunk.


----------



## sopappy (Dec 11, 2016)

daftpunk said:


> I have a pal who has been on this lighting schedule the past 4-5 months
> He has only saved massively on his electricity costs.
> Daftpunk.



I just changed my veg schedule today. Flower will be trickier. Not just for electrical savings either, good article, more natural for plant, and re the usage pattern. Electricity here finances crooked politicians and their cronies. The highest in North America. I'm not worried so much about being busted as robbed or invaded. Thanks for posting, looking forward to more if your pal is so inclined.


----------



## daftpunk (Dec 12, 2016)

The only downside is he has to use a radiator during lights off due to being in southern france and it being cold this time of year but he does run 6 x 660w hps's so he is quids/euros in.
Daftpunk


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 12, 2016)

I don't want this to get into a pissing match, but there is simply no way that 6 hours of light is going to produce what 12 hours of light.  Clarke has proved this with actual controlled tests.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 12, 2016)

:yeahthat:  From a Lady that has been growing for MANY yrs.


----------



## sopappy (Dec 12, 2016)

daftpunk said:


> The only downside is he has to use a radiator during lights off due to being in southern france and it being cold this time of year but he does run 6 x 660w hps's so he is quids/euros in.
> Daftpunk



yup, I just hit that this morning... veg room drops to 14.5 without the light.
Heater uses hydro too when light is off and fills in the gap in the pattern :-(
guess I hafta get out the calculator and do the math on this


----------



## sopappy (Dec 12, 2016)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I don't want this to get into a pissing match, but there is simply no way that 6 hours of light is going to produce what 12 hours of light.  Clarke has proved this with actual controlled tests.



Who's Clarke and where can I read some more about this?


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 12, 2016)

daftpunk said:


> You really must be joking, the strains in the photograph are amongst the most rare strains on the planet




So what are the name of theses rarest strains on the planet. im curious.


----------



## sopappy (Dec 12, 2016)

daftpunk said:


> I have a pal who has been on this lighting schedule the past 4-5 months now and from 34 x plants that were vegged on 12 hours on, 5.5 hours off, 1 hour on, 5.5 hours off, until they were massive plants and out of all x 34 only two went into flower after 42 days on this lighting regime, alas both were the same strain, nuba roja and after switching to the flowering GLR schedule these 2 x plants only went another 35 days until they were harvested.
> The flowering lighting regime is 6 hours on and 18 hours off, and to date with most over halfway through their flowering cycle he has not noticed any differance in his plants development when compared to conventional lighting and no hermies.
> He has only saved massively on his electricity costs.
> Btw this photo is about 6 weeks old now.
> Daftpunk.



"The flowering lighting regime is 6 hours on and 18 hours off"

Nabob, Daft, not in the literature I saw... it mimics nature. starts at 11hrs, drops 1/2hr every 2 weeks or so until harvest at a 9hr day.

When you consider those are Sativas with their skinny leaves and lanky height, I'm re-thinking my initial impression. All you see these days is fat Indicas, it threw me.


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 12, 2016)

no need to reinvent the wheel here---many legit experiments done and concluded on what's best for our plant under grow lights---tom flowers "marijuana flower forcing" is a quick read on the subject, lots of peeps like jorge cervantes, ed rosenthal, etc...all agree the average strain will flower at 12 hours of darkness---vegging under 8 hrs or 0 hours of darkness is just a personal preference


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 12, 2016)

Trying to save electricity is not good when growing Rare strains,,,nor is starving them of the much needed light hours. Those Rare strains looked hungry for more light. But to each his own.

Also,,it helps to see such a grow,,,making these statements,,,,,, from start to finish..


----------



## sopappy (Dec 12, 2016)

WeedHopper said:


> Trying to save electricity is not good when growing Rare strains,,,nor is starving them of the much needed light hours. Those Rare strains looked hungry for more light. But to each his own.
> 
> Also,,it helps to see such a grow,,,making these statements,,,,,, from start to finish..



Any strain that grows in here is rare 
Sounds like yer mind's made up, WH. I'm trying it in veg but I don't think I'll mess with the flower.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 13, 2016)

Let me see if I got this right, because I am confused.

1) Lighting schedule has been in use for 4-5 months.
2)3 harvests so far, with one harvest averaging 1.5 pounds per plant.
3)No stretch while using this lighting regiment. 

I do not believe it. Am I missing something?


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 13, 2016)

Yes Duck,,,you are missing something  ,,the rest of the grow. Lol
We have been thru this before. Reinventing the round wheel.
I havent heard not one one of the Growers on this forum,,that has been growing for yrs,,say this is a good idea,,,,and we have some Big Time growers on here.

And yes Sopappy i think its :bolt:


----------



## sopappy (Dec 17, 2016)

WeedHopper said:


> Yes Duck,,,you are missing something  ,,the rest of the grow. Lol
> We have been thru this before. Reinventing the round wheel.
> I havent heard not one one of the Growers on this forum,,that has been growing for yrs,,say this is a good idea,,,,and we have some Big Time growers on here.
> 
> And yes Sopappy i think its :bolt:



re-inventing the round wheel.. ha, yes, that's me. 
It's been a week so far doing the veg 12 : 1 and they are growing, look good
I'm seeing the leaves move again now, they NEVER hang under 24, but after the 5 1/2s, they look like they've slept alright


----------



## sopappy (Dec 17, 2016)

pcduck said:


> Let me see if I got this right, because I am confused.
> 
> 1) Lighting schedule has been in use for 4-5 months.
> 2)3 harvests so far, with one harvest averaging 1.5 pounds per plant.
> ...



haha, hard to get clarification indeed, he's all over the map
must be some pretty good product


----------



## pcduck (Dec 17, 2016)

sopappy said:


> haha, hard to get clarification indeed, he's all over the map
> must be some pretty good product


 I think I will stick with Mother Nature she has been doing it a lot longer.


----------



## daftpunk (Feb 1, 2017)

Pcduck i think you should re-read what i wrote the 75oz was from 3 x plants under conventional lighting x 3 x 660w hps in birmingham bubblers aka non recirculating dwc, and not the glr method.

These are 3 x of some of his strains:

malawi gold, old congo, punta roja

Daftpunk


----------



## RubyRed (Feb 5, 2017)

Here's a finish plant done the method I learned 

12hrs lights on

12hrs lights off


tcabs 

View attachment 1-012.JPG


----------



## sopappy (Mar 5, 2017)

The other thread on this is closed, I hope readers stumble on to this one. 
I tried this and stopped after 2 weeks. These pictures are from those same flowers more than half way through flower. I was yugely ticked at first as the internode length was, well, yuge, stretching for light no doubt. But they seem to be filling in but too little too late.
I would not recommend this gaslight thing 12 - 1 , I starved these girls ad will pay with this yield to save a buck on my electric bill.

can't seem to upload pics right now, I'll try again later

ahhh, here we go
I'll be burning up trimming these pieces of fluff and popcorn
and not an unfamiliar moral to this story.... If it seems too good to be true, it probably is :-(


update:  they're in flower and are like vines, fan leaves all gone, but still growing, strange indeed, jury still out, there's lots o' buds 

View attachment 100_0054.jpg


View attachment 100_0055.jpg


----------

